# Longbaording on snow!



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm looking at getting a longboard I'm 6'3" 215lbs.Any suggestions.


----------



## tiger4ever (Dec 22, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Hey, I'm looking at getting a longboard I'm 6'3" 215lbs.Any suggestions.


Yeah buy the one I ride. Loaded dervish it is called, great for cruising and carving, and just tighten the trucks for downhill. Be sure to buy the stiff flex for your weight.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

tiger4ever said:


> Yeah buy the one I ride. Loaded dervish it is called, great for cruising and carving, and just tighten the trucks for downhill. Be sure to buy the stiff flex for your weight.


Many thank's, Loaded dervish cool name…:eusa_clap:


----------

